# Hilfe bitte bei zusammenfügen 2er Grafiken und Schrifzug auf eine Ebene



## Nasgul (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo @all!

Also ich habe schon in Adobe Photoshop CS6 2 Bilder so retuschiert das sie passen würden. (dazu später noch eine Frage)
Nun da diese zusammengefügt werden sollen und ein Text oben unddrunter hingepakt werden muß (ist für einen TShirt Druck) habe ich schon versucht das hin zu bekommen, doch leider irgendwie ergebnisslos.

Wenn ich meine Original bearbeiteten bildern dann Kopiere und in ein Neues Objekt (welches ich auf A4 eingegeben habe) einfüge is es uhr winzig und voll hässlich beim vergrössern.

Ich weiß leider echt nicht wie ich das hinbekommen kann und schon einiges versucht.

Ja und eine zweite Frage wäre, gibt es eine möglihckeit die eckigen Pixeln in eine schöne runde Linie umzuwandeln das es schöner aussieht dann am Ausdruck und net so eckig?

Ich hoffe das war irgendwie verständlich wenn nicht kann ich es gerne noch versuchen besser zu formulieren


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
so wie es mir scheint hast du ein Problem mit der zur Verfügung stehenden Auflösung.
Auch beim T-Shirt Druck empfiehlt sich eine Auflösung von 300 ppi.

Wenn du ein Bild vergrößerst dann wird es Interpoliert, das äußert sich darin das ein Bild weichgezeichnet, verwaschen aussieht.
Das einzige was du versuchen kannst ist das Bild nachzuschärfen und dann noch ein wenig vom Rauschenfilter draufzugeben. das hilft aber nur bei minimal interpolierten Bildern.



Nasgul hat gesagt.:


> Ja und eine zweite Frage wäre, gibt es eine möglichkeit die eckigen Pixeln in eine schöne runde Linie umzuwandeln das es schöner aussieht dann am Ausdruck und net so eckig?


Grundsätzlich gibt es die Möglichkeit mit Vektoren zu arbeiten, dafür ist Photoshop aber nicht geeignet. Man kann zwar Vektoren zeichnen aber diese werden dann trotzdem in Pixel umgewandelt.
Hier für gibt es das Pfadwerkzeug.

Gerne kannst du auch mal dein Foto hier zeigen. dann kann ich das besser beurteilen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nasgul (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich füge mal die 2 Bilder mit an und ein Word.doc wo ich das schon mal zusammen gestellt habe.

Was ich aber eben machen muß, ist die 3 Teile also die 2 Bilder und den Schriftzug dann im Photoshop zu vereinen auf ein Bild welches man dann zum Drucken geben kann.

Nur das habe ich halt net ganz kapiert wies klappt. 1 Einzelnes bild ist ansicht kein problem damit zu arbeiten. nur die Zusammenführung und so bekomme ich net hin leider.

Ok das eben wenn ich es fürn Druck aufblasen muß is mir eh klar das unschärfer wird, Habe jedes Pickel am Rand nach bearbeitet.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
du öffnest beide Bilder in PS und dann kannst du einfach das eine Bild in die andere offene Datei ziehen.
Es wird dann eine neue Ebene angelegt und du kannst die Ebenen verschieben. Natürlich muss die Fläche der Datei vergrößert werden .

Bei deinen Bildern kann es sich lohnen das Interpolationsverfahren auf Pixelwiederholung umzustellen.
Mit Strg+K in die Voreinstellung wechseln und die Interpolationsmethode umstellen.







Hier auch mal eine bildliche Erklärung was die unterschiedlichen Verfahren anrichten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nasgul (31. Januar 2015)

mhh ok klingt gut doch lieder muß ich sagen ein wenig zu doff grad.

Also ich habe nun die einstellung umgestellt auf Pixelwiederholung dich irgendwie das Bild selber hat sich nun nicht verändert. Oder muß ich dann da noch was beachten dabei?

Was funktioniert hat war ok mit Zauberstab die weiße fläche angeklickt und auswahl umgekehrt und dann rüberschieben ins neue bild. Aber das is ja alles viel zu klein und fand aber net wo ich bei dem bild selber was vergrßern könnte. Oder muß man da nur was dazu malen dann??

Was ich versucht habe war ein neues Dokument zu erstellen mit der Größe iner A4 seite, da ja das fertige probukt eigentlich mit Text und so so groß ca is. Doch als ich dann die Bilder in das neu reinschob war es miktoskopisch klein dargestellt.
Irgendwie bringt mich das grad zur verzweiflung. tut mir leid wenn ich so viel nun frage und mich ein wenig zu dumm nastelle.

Danke aber für die netten Tipps und tolle Hilfe

Hab nun was gefunden mit Arbeitsfläche wo ich diese vergrößern kann, nur is dann wieder alles so micro klein leider und das verstehe ich net, weil eigentlich die Bilder genau die Größe haben um sie nebeneinander zu parken das die 297cm vom A4 erreichen. Ich glaub ich bin zu dumm((


----------



## Nasgul (31. Januar 2015)

So also ich habe das nun glaube ich mal hinbekommen doch irgendwie stimmen die cm Angaben wohl net so ganz überein mit nen Realen.

Ich habe nun einfach ein neues Dokument mit A4 fomat erstellt und dann die Bilder reingezogen und texte dazu gemacht. Dann einfach auf den Seiten zugeschnitten und lustigerweise siehe da ich hatte das auf A4 ausdruck.


Na ja also anbei sende ich dir mal das fertige Bild. Das einzige was ich jetzt noch gerne probieren würde wäre diese umwandeln was du gesagt hast.
Umgestellt selber habe ich es ja schon nur weiß ich eben nicht ob ich noch was anderes tun muß also Konturen neu nachfahren oder so.
Weil nur beim Umstellen fand ich nun nicht wirklich das sich was verändert hätte

Edit: Ja in der psd Datei sehe ich das kein hintergrund dabei ist also nur die grauen hintergrundkästchen und beim jpg bild is alles weiß. Muß ich da noch mals dann was extra freistellen fürs jpg oder passt das eh alles das der dan nbeim TShort Druck net alles weiß hat?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Februar 2015)

Hi,
also bezgl. Interpolation, dies funktioniert natürlich nur bei noch nicht skalierten Bildern. Wenn du ein Bild schon skaliert hast dann ändert sich die Interpolations bei diesem Bild nicht mehr.
Um ein Bild in ein anderes zu importieren brauchst du es nicht erst freizustellen bzw. auszuwählen. Einfach mit dem Verschieben-Werkzeug (schwarzer Pfeil) greifen und in die andere Datei ziehen.
Bei gedrückter Shift-Taste wird es auch noch mittig ausgerichtet.

Grundsätzlich musst du bei der Auflösung beachten wieviele Pixel auf ein Inch (ppi) kommen, erst dann weißt du ob deine Auflösung breite mal Höhe in Pixeln auch ausreicht um etwas zu drucken.
In Photoshop bezieht sich das auf die Zahl welche du unter Dpi (Dots per Inch sind in Photoshop eigentlich falsch. Da ein Pixel erst in der Ausbelichtung zu einem Dot wird).
Also auch beim T-Shirt Druck solltest du eine Auflösung von 300 ppi haben. Wenn dein Bild bei 300 ppi zu klein ist dann reicht deine Auflösung nicht und du kannst versuchen dein Bild zu vergrößern.
Aber beachte das was ich schon zum Thema Interpolation geschrieben habe.



Nasgul hat gesagt.:


> Weil nur beim Umstellen fand ich nun nicht wirklich das sich was verändert hätte


Auf was bezieht sich das? Erkläre bitte nochmals wo sich was nichts verändert hat?



Nasgul hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Ja in der psd Datei sehe ich das kein hintergrund dabei ist also nur die grauen hintergrundkästchen und beim jpg bild is alles weiß. Muß ich da noch mals dann was extra freistellen fürs jpg oder passt das eh alles das der dan nbeim TShort Druck net alles weiß hat?


Das Format JPEG unterstützt keinen Alphakanal. Heißt du kannst in diesem Format keine transparenten Bereiche abspeichern.
Hierfür wäre das Tiff-Format für den Druck oder PNG-Format für Web besser geeignet.
Aber wenn die Daten in den Druck sollen müssen transparente Bereiche eh reduziert werden. Hier bitte Rücksprache mit dem Druckdienstleister halten welches Format er wünscht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nasgul (4. Februar 2015)

So ok nun hab ich mir ma alles durchgelesen und denke habe es auch so halbwegs verstanden. Das heißt nun einfach so belassen wies jetzt ist und gut is.
Oder.....
Alles von Anfang nochmals korrekt?

Das heißt ich nehme mir mein Grundbild her ändere die Auflösung in 300ppi um und das Interpolationsmethode dann in Pixelwiederholung und fange dann alles wieder neu zu retuschieren oder, das es passt?
Mit welchen Werkzeug soll ich den dann am besten arbeiten? Bisher habe ich mit dem Bleistift gearbeitet das ich halt Kasterl für Kasterl retuschieren konnte.

Was ich meinte mir Umstellen und nichts verändert, war auf die Interpolationsmethode gemünzt gewesen. Hast aber ja eh oben schon beantwortet, dass sich das nicht auf ein schon bearbeitetes Bild auswirkt.

Ja leider konnte ich nicht psd Datei hochladen zum Zeigen. Eigentlich hat sie nun alle weiß Teile auch unter der Shrift usw nur die grau/weissen Kästchen, also transparent.


----------

